
Apple’s desktop Mac lineup: A showcase of old technology - stesch
http://www.macworld.com/article/3180477/macs/the-mac-lineup-is-a-showcase-of-old-technology.html
======
salmonz
Innovation for the sake of innovation is a losing strategy. Everyone I know
that's on the MBP line is perfectly ok for the next few years with the
existing line. I don't need thinner, lighter, less ports. Unless they come out
with a battery that will last a week on a single charge, there's not much more
innovation that's needed.

~~~
jrnichols
I agree with you, but at this point it's leaving people wondering if they're
almost abandoning the Mac itself. It feels like an after thought instead of a
product line.

Not every release needs to be a groundbreaking product, but I'd be pretty
happy seeing at least some newer CPUs/GPUs across the product line. Keep up
with what Intel has.

